# Mark 111 shell ejection



## pikepaul (Apr 30, 2009)

I just bought a new Mark !!! and have put 600 rounds thru it. During that I had at least 15 situations where the spent shell jammed. I was using CCI Standard and mini-mags. This has me a bit concerned. The fellows at the shop said give it time to loosen up, etc - but I have not noticed a decrease in frequency. Any helpful comments would be appreciated.

Paul.

PS I like my gun


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

First check your grip, stovepipes are generally caused by a loose grip and its easy to do on light recoiling pistol.

Change ammo. Try Federal and see if it continues.

Have you dropped your magazines? Temporarily mark your magazines and see if the it jams on one particular magazine.


----------

